# Recherche développeur C/C++ sur Bordeaux



## cfgauss (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook sous Leopard. J'ai déjà pratiqué le C et le C++ sous Linux avec des stations Sun lorsque j'étais étudiant, et je voudrais bien arriver à compiler un programme, même modeste, sur mon MacBook. C'est pourquoi j'aimerais savoir s'il y a sur ce forum des développeurs qui résident sur Bordeaux, qui pourraient m'aider à démarrer.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,
cfgauss


----------



## grumff (7 Octobre 2010)

Installe xcode, ça t'installe en même temps tous les utilitaires en ligne de commande, et tu retrouveras gcc/g++ de la même façon que sur ta station sun.


----------



## cfgauss (7 Octobre 2010)

Merci. Xcode est en cours de téléchargement... Je pensais que gcc et g++ préexistaient sans qu'on télécharge Xcode.

cfgauss


----------

